# Antispas meds that help with C?



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Wondering if anyone who is C uses any antispasmodics that they have found effective? In the past when I was IBS D I tried bentyl, donnatol, donnazyme, kinesed, librax and nu lev. None of them were effective except for librax. These days I lean more towards C. Am seeing my GI on Tues. At my last visit 6 months ago he mentioned adding an antispasmodic for "episodes" of spasms. Am taking elavil for IBS pain and it helps but I still find that it doesnt work so great ALL THE TIME, and the pain of being all in a knot especially on my lower left side will return. Wondering if anyone has found any antispas med that works for one who leans more towards C? Thanks in advance


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Nancy..Levsin has helped me a lot combined with a low dose of antidepressant. But, when the spasms of constipation get back, I put the Levsin under my tongue to dissolve. Hope this helps.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Thanks for the response. I am going to take my antidepressant 3x a day (adding and xtra 10mg)for a few weeks and see if that helps. I didn't really get much relief from antispasmodics in the past.


----------

